# Taxidermist



## Michael F Sights (Jan 11, 2016)

I got some good Redheads to mount this weekend, anyone have a good taxidermist they could recommend?


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 11, 2016)

Rodney Casteel in Macon, Ga

or drive over to bama and take it to Shane Smith


----------



## jasper181 (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin Batson, hes in Oconee County. Do a search on here and you will see a lot of his work.


----------



## Kkniphfer1 (Jan 11, 2016)

I've used trails end in Macon several times for some mallards, woodies, and a pintail and been very pleased every time. If I had the pics on my phone I would post them.


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 11, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> Rodney Casteel in Macon, Ga
> 
> or drive over to bama and take it to Shane Smith



yep


----------



## 10gaMafia (Jan 11, 2016)

Dana Stanford in Roswell


----------



## CLDUCKS (Jan 11, 2016)

Brett Miller beaks and bands taxidermy in Fayetteville ga. check him out on Facebook


----------



## Kkniphfer1 (Jan 11, 2016)

CLDUCKS said:


> Brett Miller beaks and bands taxidermy in Fayetteville ga. check him out on Facebook



I've seen some of their work too. They do a good job


----------



## mattuga (Jan 11, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> Rodney Casteel in Macon, Ga
> 
> or drive over to bama and take it to Shane Smith





Yes to Rodney.  His showroom is excellent and he just seems like a cool guy.  He got me my bird exactly when he said he would.  He is so good his sticker made it on my yeti


----------



## Joe Overby (Jan 11, 2016)

Dana Stanford. Hands down the best in the state.


----------



## rnelson5 (Jan 11, 2016)

Mitchell Cann @ Wildlife addictions taxidermy. He is close to Atanta, fair priced, good turn around, and quality work.


----------



## jritchey65 (Jan 11, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Mitchell Cann @ Wildlife addictions taxidermy. He is close to Atanta, fair priced, good turn around, and quality work.



Second that.  I haven't had a bird mounted by him yet but I have seen a lot of his work and that's who I will be using for my next bird(s).


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jan 11, 2016)

Castleel is suppose to be having hand surgery so I would call him and make sure he will be able to get to it. I use trails end in Macon and they do a great job. He has a wedgion of mine right now.


----------



## dom (Jan 11, 2016)

rnelson5 said:


> Mitchell Cann @ Wildlife addictions taxidermy. He is close to Atanta, fair priced, good turn around, and quality work.



just dropped off a mallard with Mitchell. Cant wait to get it back.


----------



## CowetaLonghorn (Jan 11, 2016)

CLDUCKS said:


> Brett Miller beaks and bands taxidermy in Fayetteville ga. check him out on Facebook



I know Brett well. Great guy and excellent bird taxidermist. He's done some turkeys and pheasants for me. He's doing a turkey for me right now that's flushing off of a whiskey barrel. He's really creative. And his competition mount for next months state championship is unbelievable. He won it last year in masters division.


----------



## Michael F Sights (Jan 11, 2016)

Thank you everyone for the info!


----------



## Kkniphfer1 (Jan 11, 2016)

These mounts are from trails end


----------



## Kkniphfer1 (Jan 11, 2016)

Here's the other from trails end


----------



## across the river (Jan 11, 2016)

Casteel does as good job, as others have mentioned and he is reasonably priced.   If money is of no concern, send it here.  

http://www.birdmanstudios.com/prices.html


----------



## creekrocket (Jan 11, 2016)

Does Casteel have a website of Facebook account?


----------



## DoubleSprig (Jan 12, 2016)

Gut_Pile said:


> take it to Shane Smith





^this^


----------



## Gut_Pile (Jan 12, 2016)

creekrocket said:


> Does Casteel have a website of Facebook account?



he doesn't have a website. At one point he had a small facebook account but I'm not sure if it is still active.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 12, 2016)

Chris Fortner in Covington did my wood duck and it looks awesome.


----------



## mattuga (Jan 12, 2016)

creekrocket said:


> Does Casteel have a website of Facebook account?



Rodney Casteel - 478-994-0955 
229 Klopfer Rd - Boilingbroke, GA 

I don't think he has a website or facebook.  He is just off the interstate a little north of Macon.  He did mention he might not be doing ducks this season due to some hand issues but he will get mine until he stops.  He is a great price and reasonable turnaround. I've paid the same as other guys and seen some Daffy duck results.  I'd definitely check out some of the other referrals on here in the coming years.  I only had one pic from his showroom.


----------



## Led Zeppelin (Jan 12, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> Chris Fortner in Covington did my wood duck and it looks awesome.



Im surprised it took this long for chris to get mentioned. iv got a mallard done by him and its phenomenal. Have many buddies with bird done by him too and they are all the same quality. great price and stand up guy


----------



## antiguoRojo3 (Jan 12, 2016)

There's a good reason why Rodney, Shane and Dana are everybody else's measuring stick.


----------



## hook04 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hands down Brett at beaks and bands taxidermy, he just finished up 10 birds for me about two months ago and they are gorgeous, he is a younger guy who duck hunts himself so he knows exactly what the mounts should look like!


----------



## tashwoo (Jan 24, 2016)

Kevin Batson in Oconee County. He does an amazing job, a true artist. Look him up or ride out and look at his stuff in his shop. He has done 3 for me and for many of my friends.


----------



## ThreeAmigos (Jan 25, 2016)

antiguoRojo3 said:


> There's a good reason why Rodney, Shane and Dana are everybody else's measuring stick.



You got that right. Mine go to Dana now. When I put his mounts next to some others mentioned earlier it's a real eye opener.


----------



## wray912 (Jan 25, 2016)

ill put another one up for Fortner...hes done 7 for me and 10 or 12 more for buddies of mine...consistently great work on everybird at a great price and pretty good turn around time


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 25, 2016)

Lee johnson in fairburn has done most of my ducks. Wouldnt trust any 
One else


----------

